# Get together Perth WA



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

who's interested? I'm thinking Sunday the 17th of June, maybe we can meet at one of the reptile parks or something??


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds good. What is Armadale like as I am working there in the uni hols for work experiance?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

Armadale's great =) I really enjoy it there =), let's go there then so you can check it out =)


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds fantastic!
I hope people are free


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

yay =D me too =) i wanna meet some fellow herpers =)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 8, 2007)

Right say 10.30?? Is that good for everyone? Not too early


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

yep sounds good, then maybe we can trek to a nearby fast food outlet for lunch or something


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Me toooo


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

You guys reply too fast and it makes my replies look stupid


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

gonna bring my niece, she'd be devastated if i went to see the snakes without her =)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 8, 2007)

Yay I'm so excited - will try to get som other herpers to come. And I will try to talk the other half into it if he is not working.


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Tsidasa what does the writing in your signature say?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

it says Don't Upset me, I'm running out of places to hide the bodies lol
will pm you guys my phone number so we can call around on the day


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 8, 2007)

shweet


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Wonderful!
I hope other WA people see this, so keep bumping the thread.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 8, 2007)

come into chat 
everyone is being boring and I am sick of doing little drawings for my lab book


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

agreed Kelly =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

Vince is coming too!


----------



## Vipercat (Jun 8, 2007)

Ill come along with family in tow


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

yay =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

just wanted to remind everyone Armadale Reptile Park does not take eftpos, you need to bring cash to gain access to the park, if i remember correctly it's about 
$11-$15 for an adult =)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 9, 2007)

YAY 4 Vipercat!!


----------



## Notechis (Jun 9, 2007)

Try putting a post on Pilbra Pythons?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 9, 2007)

I was thinking about that but I seem to have invited everyone back to mine after.... and we live next to a bottle shop...


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah we got a few people going
perhaps start off relatively small and then branch out with our combined reptile loving power =D


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 9, 2007)

I love it!!!
People if you are planning to come please bring a dish we can bang in the oven or asalad or something - we dont have a BBQ though sorry.
Oh and there will be a collection tin on the day for my B&W pair of BHPs so please give generously! I think that about covers it


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 9, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> B&W pair of BHPs so please give generously! I think that about covers it


LMFAO =D


----------



## kelly (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh yes & SL forgot to mention, it's a $20 entrance fee to her house, payable on the day


----------



## slim6y (Jun 9, 2007)

Can someone swing by and pick me up too please?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 9, 2007)

you can pick me up on your way as well....

if someone does that i'll even take over the kitchen and cook everythign!

lots of vegan deserts that don't taste it


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 10, 2007)

Bumping this up so anyone who hasn't seen it can come - and it got put on TrueBlue too lol look like it will be fun


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 10, 2007)

If im not working i might lob at Armadale, see what happens. I got this weekend off for a few parties and Gunners, but ill try for next weekend aswell.

Jordan


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 10, 2007)

If not we will bring the part-ay to Bunnings


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 10, 2007)

Haha, ive been trying to get the boss to sack me, feel free 

Jordan


----------



## kelly (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh damnit, I have to work that sunday 
I am trying to get it off though!


----------



## mungus (Jun 11, 2007)

wish I could come ...........:cry:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 11, 2007)

stupid work places interfering =p


----------



## kelly (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh I know tell me about it, things would be so much easier if I were retired!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 11, 2007)

Believe me having a job is ebtter job = money coming in - from someone who just quit


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 11, 2007)

Jen, I've emailed everyone who has contacted me regarding being part of a WA herp group so hopefully you get a good turn out.

I can't make it this weekend but let me know how it goes.

Stephen


----------



## Vipercat (Jun 12, 2007)

There is a WA herp group ???
Where are they hiding ???
How do i join ??


----------



## kelly (Jun 12, 2007)

Vipercat said:


> There is a WA herp group ???
> Where are they hiding ???
> How do i join ??


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey... this sounds cool... can I come?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, of course you can come!, omg i just got an email from a wa herp group saying i'm organising this get together haha, it felt a bit weird, yay, and that we've all been added to their mailing list.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 12, 2007)

HAHA!! Maybe e should ring Armdale and Warn them - I might bring a pen and some tickers for nametags if I remember


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 12, 2007)

good idea!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 12, 2007)

Menaing you will ring them or do you want me to? bevause I am thinging we could have anywhere beteen 10 and 40 ish people show up


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 12, 2007)

hrm yeah i see your point, I will try to call them, are they open during the week, or only on the weekend?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2007)

If you get the herp group involved, hit Armadale Reptile park up for free / cheap entry.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 12, 2007)

brilliant =)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 12, 2007)

Man I am getting so excited bout this!!


----------



## kelly (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish you would have it on a saturday


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jun 12, 2007)

kelly said:


> I hope people are free



* Me too ... I love free people ...  *


----------



## kelly (Jun 13, 2007)

B U M P, baby!
So is anyone from the eastern (crap) part of Australia going to trek it over.
I personally think it will be worth it


----------



## Vipercat (Jun 13, 2007)

lol great way to impress there kelly


----------



## kelly (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha ha yes, I'm so inviting!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 13, 2007)

So kelly I take it your coming now??


----------



## kelly (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm 95% sure I am coming


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 13, 2007)

yay =D


----------



## westerner (Jun 13, 2007)

I have to come up to Perth some time on Sunday....if I can be there by 10.30 will definetly drop in ...hmmm think I will be having another early morning start.... Hope to see you all there

A Newby


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 13, 2007)

westerner said:


> I have to come up to Perth some time on Sunday....if I can be there by 10.30 will definetly drop in ...hmmm think I will be having another early morning start.... Hope to see you all there
> 
> A Newby


 
Ah good, thought I was gonna be the only newbie there


----------



## Baxle (Jun 14, 2007)

I will join the event, look forward to meeting you all.

pm sent to you Tsidasa


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 16, 2007)

Final check... is this still on?

I'd feel a bit stupid being the only one who showed up.


----------



## Vipercat (Jun 16, 2007)

well im certainly going , going to bring the whole family along for the ride too
Just one question ... how we gonna know what everyone looks like
where we going to meet


----------



## Chimera (Jun 16, 2007)

Good to hear someone will be there, I'm at Sydney airport now heading to Perth for work 

I sent a PM to tsidasa asking her for details, I figure she'll be the go-to person as she is the only one on this thread with a clear photo of herself in her profile


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmm I'll just wander around and if I see a group forming approach it... and hope its the right one.

Thats if I can talk tomorrow... got no voice at all today, so as long as I can squawk out some kinda noise tomorrow I'll be there.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 16, 2007)

10:30am outside the park everyone! We'll wait til a few people are all together before gaining entry!
I'm definitely going so hope to see some or all of you there =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 16, 2007)

Found some info on Armadale Reptile Centre, as follows :

Adults $11.00
Mini-group (2 adults 2 children $30.80
Children (3-15 years)$6.60
Concession$8.80 
Please Note: *CASH ONLY.* As we do not currently have EFTPOS facilities.

*Armadale Reptile & Wildlife Centre:
*304 - 308 South Western Hwy
Wungong WA 6112 
Phone: +61 0893996927

Located in UBD 2005 Map 392 J15
Approx 3km south of the main set of lights in Armadale on the right hand side. 



http://www.armadalereptilecentre.com.au

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chimera (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for a great day. 

Hopefully we'll see some of Tsidasa pics soon, it was really good getting up close and personal with a Perthensis and an albino Shingleback


----------



## Baxle (Jun 17, 2007)

Awsome day guys, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey guys! I'll put some pics up tonight, I'm at work now =(



Baxle said:


> Awsome day guys, nice to meet you all.


Agreed, it was great!


----------



## Vipercat (Jun 18, 2007)

Ditto
Was good to put face to the nicks and chat to people with similar interests
Looking forward to the pics


----------



## westerner (Jun 18, 2007)

Hiya
Just wanted to apologise for not getting there...my daughters flight didnt come in until 1.10am on Monday morning and my son got ill so I didnt leave down here until 2.00pm on Sunday...sounds like you all had a great day...am sad that I missed it...

A Newby


----------



## benji (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey folks. This probably a good place to start due to the fact your all in WA.
I'm moving to Melbourne for work which means I can't take the little fella with me. 

He's a stimsons python about 75cm. Feeds well on fuzzy's. Never struck at me. Healthy little fella.

If required I can sell the exo-terra tank, heating, thermostat and accesories with him. 

PM for details.

The deal will be done through a dealer to keep everything legal.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Hey guys! I'll put some pics up tonight


 
PICS BABY
OOOW yeah we want pics!


----------



## kelly (Jun 18, 2007)

benji said:


> Hey folks. This probably a good place to start due to the fact your all in WA.
> I'm moving to Melbourne for work which means I can't take the little fella with me.
> 
> He's a stimsons python about 75cm. Feeds well on fuzzy's. Never struck at me. Healthy little fella.
> ...


 

Are you sure you can't take it with you...


----------



## benji (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm fairly certain.

I believe you need a permit and they're difficult to obtain. 

I'll most likely get a carpet python over there. They're a bit cheaper after-all.


----------



## glacey (Jun 18, 2007)

You should be able to easily get an export permit from WA and import permit to Victoria (if needed) - other than paying for it, there should be no difficulties.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 20, 2007)

Photos are here http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=58008


----------

